# 5.1 receiver, speakers, sub for $1700



## davidhoffmn (Jul 2, 2011)

I've been using a pair of Event ASP6 powered monitors for years as the audio on my TV, and they are starting to die. I've decided to upgrade to a 5.1 system that sounds at least as comparable to my existing setup and spend around $1700 (including receiver, speakers, and sub). Could you guys let me know what you would spend under these requirements?

- at least 2, ideally 3 HDMI inputs (1080p)
- at least 2 pairs of RCA inputs
- 1 optical input
- receiver that is able to power the speakers to RMS well within its capacity, and without even getting close to running hot (i'd like the internal amp to be running at a healthy 70% when driving speakers at RMS)
- a setup that will last me for 7+ years. reliability is a huge factor (high quality components, over extra features!)

I'd prefer to get gear that is known for being super reliable. Also, I dont mind getting scratched gear at a discount, but im a little scared of refurbed gear (my experience is that refurb gear doesn't last very long).

Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

davidhoffmn said:


> I've been using a pair of Event ASP6 powered monitors for years as the audio on my TV, and they are starting to die. I've decided to upgrade to a 5.1 system that sounds at least as comparable to my existing setup and spend around $1700 (including receiver, speakers, and sub). Could you guys let me know what you would spend under these requirements?
> 
> - at least 2, ideally 3 HDMI inputs (1080p)
> - at least 2 pairs of RCA inputs
> ...


Hello,
After having Active Monitors, this might be difficult to attain all of your goals while staying under 1700 Dollars. I only say this after how dynamic all the Active Monitors that I have ever listened to are. And also by taking Refurbished AVR's out of the equation, this does add an additional degree of difficulty. Also, the last AVR I saw that actually met its rated RMS Power was Pioneer's SC-37 and that AVR would take up your entire budget. However, as it seems Pioneer is not offering B&O ICE Power based AVR's, there is a chance the Magnolia section of Best Buy might be offering massive closeout savings on this Model.

To start, I am a big believer in placing the majority of ones budget on Speakers as with the exception of Room Acoustics, nothing impacts Sound Quality more. One direction you could go is to use 5 Active Monitors. Given the budget, the only Brand I can think of that offers Active Monitors in that price range are Behringers. If coming from a Professional Audio Background, you might have issues with Behringer as a number of my friends who Own and Work at Professional Studios are not very big fans of the brand.

I am truly neutral when it comes to Behringer. I will say they certainly offer unbeatable value. The other option would be to go with Horn Loaded Speakers from either Klipsch or HSU Research. I absolutely adore HSU's Subwoofers and it is this category that made the Company famous. By going with Horn Loaded Speakers, you would not have to be concerned about the power in the AVR due to them being so much more efficient than average speakers.

Here is a HSU Package that includes the fantastic VTF-2 MK III Subwoofer: http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/enthusiast2.html

That would leave 500 Dollars for an AVR. As you seek durability, I must say that Yamaha makes a very solid AVR and this AVR part of their new Aventage Line retails for 750 Dollars, but is available On Sale from NewEgg for $549:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115274
It is Brand New and not Refurbished and NewEgg is an Authorized Dealer.

I would go Audition some Klipsch Speakers and make sure that Horn Loaded Speakers are to your liking. The HSU Research Speakers I linked to have gotten utterly stellar Reviews and the Subwoofer included used to be the VTF-3 MKII and shares the same Cabinet and only differs by having 50 Watts less power than the 1000 Dollar at the time VTF-3 MKII.

If Horns do not meet your liking, I would then look at PSB Speakers of which I am a huge fan, but they would require more power to get to similar SPL's and would make it harder to meet your budget criteria.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Three of these. plus subwoofer(s) and some decent cheaper surrounds. I recommend dual Rythmik, SVS, and Epik 12" subs if possible within your budget. I think EMP e5Bis make excellent cheap surrounds.. You can upgrade the mains to their big brothers if you like, which will give you more dynamic output for blending to mains.

And honestly, think of it like this: A factory refurbished receiver will come with a warranty, and if it doesn't last, will cost you around 300-500 dollars at most. A brand new receiver might cost 800-1200 dollars. I think you will find yourself pleasantly surprised by something like Marantz refurb acting as a processor. I have had my refurb SR6003 for over a year now without a single problem. You know what they say about electronics - if something is defective, something will go wrong very quickly. I have also had my refurb laptop for i believe 4 years now. When i first got it I actually did have problems with it, and they took it back in, repaired the issue, and since then it's been working as well as if it had been brand new. I can definitely recommend marantz SRx003 and x004 series receivers as I think they have measurably outstanding preamp output sections as well as wonderful amplifier sections. Remember, being a b-stock doesn't mean it doesn't have any warranty.



> If coming from a Professional Audio Background, you might have issues with Behringer as a number of my friends who Own and Work at Professional Studios are not very big fans of the brand.


Behringer I think is very product specific. Some stuff, i'd steer well clear from, and other stuff i'd be happy to own.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Wow. I did not realize JBL had Active Monitors that sold for such a reasonable price. That would leave 700 Dollars for the AVR and Subwoofer. Short of going with something like the 159 Dollar Dayton Sub120, it will be difficult to find an A-Stock AVR that has the prerequisite Preamp Outputs for using Active Monitors.
And I personally have no issue with Behringer. It is just the folks I know who are in Pro Audio all share the same opinion of Behringer. It could simply be preconceived notions and also working in an atmosphere where failure is simply not an option.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Wow. I did not realize JBL had Active Monitors that sold for such a reasonable price.


The LSRs are outstanding speakers, period.


----------

